# 

## Argo

.  2007    (  ).         .       .     :
1.    ?
2.    ?
3.    2-,    ?

----------


## C

1. . 220  :
"        :
  , ,  ()      ,     -    , ,  ()      ,    ,    , ,  ()     ,     ,    ()  .
          ,    ,               (   ,            ,    ,                   )."
         %.
2.  ,   ,        .
3.  2007.

----------


## Argo

,      .     ( ) ,    ?

----------


## C

-  . 23   ,     .     1 . 3 .23 : 
 :
4)             (),         ;."

          ,   -   .

P.S.          , .

----------


## Argo

P.S.          , .[/QUOTE]

       . ..    ?

----------


## C

> P.S.          , .


       . ..    ?[/QUOTE]

  -  ( )      ,    ,    (  )       .         .       ,       ,     .         ,   ,  ,     .. -   .       ,     ,    .

----------


## Argo

3          :Embarrassment: ?

----------


## Argo

?

----------

,   ,  ,  13%     :
,   ,  1,  5,  6,  ,  2,  .

----------


## Argo

-  ,      ?  ?      ?

----------


## Argo

...,      ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?   :Smilie: 

  +     +   ,   .              .

----------


## Argo

-  ,      ...
   "   ",     ...    ... 
    ,           ?

----------


## .

> ?


   -   ?   .       .



> "   "


    -    ,   ,       .      ,     -       .

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,      -   () .        (    )    .

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Argo

> *.*,      -   () .        (    )    .


1. ..    " "  1000000   ?
2.   % ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Argo*,     ,     :
1.7 - ,    1 .
1.8 - .

----------


## Argo

:        - . ( ),      ,   ?

----------

.
.

----------


## Argo

?    ?

----------


## Argo

,       ?

----------

.

----------


## Argo

-  ?

----------

30 ,      .
    . 3 .

----------


## Argo

, !     ...

----------


## Argo

> *Argo*,     ,     :
> 1.7 - ,    1 .
> 1.8 - .


     ?       2007,   15 .  %  2007   100 .   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

, -,     1.8 ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Argo

,        ,  (    )?      .     1500000,      1000000,    %.   , ..  1,5     1000000?

----------

*Argo*, %  .      , ..   1 ,   1,5 .  1 .     .

    %,     .. 2007 ,    ,    .

----------


## Argo

- ? 1500000 - , 14% .         2007 ........  !!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Silly:

----------

-1 .
 %   2007-   ,    .
      ,   1 .

 ?

----------


## Argo

% (  )?

----------

,      .

  .           % ,   2008 .

%  2008       .

----------

: 
1.    ()   2007.,       (   ),   , .. ,        2009.,    2008 (    ). :          2008.,    ?   ,           - 1 000 000  2 000 000? (     2007.)?
2.          %,        35%   .    (    ),     (            ,     ).           ?    ()    ,    2008    ? ?    ?     ?             13?   ? 
.

----------


## C

2008       ,    /.
     2009 ,            -          .     ,        ,    .
 -              2

----------

,     (   )    2007.         1.? 
   , :  ...

----------

. .

----------

,   13%  -   .
  -,    .

----------


## 23

-          ,       ?

----------


## .

?   .      ,

----------


## arven

,     -       ,    .
..        .

----------


## saigak

- .  ?       ,   -  .
         ,    ,   ?

----------


## NSS

9%     ?

----------


## saigak

, ,      13%

----------

> ,      .
> 
>   .           % ,   2008 .
> 
> %  2008       .


    :      %  ?    3 ,  -  20 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 3


 3 ,     ( ).

----------


## Lenasl

,            2010 .,     28  2009 .?

----------

2009?

----------


## Lenasl

,        ,                     2009 .?

----------

*Lenasl*,    28.12.09?

----------


## Lenasl

,  28.12.09  -.

----------

?      ,

----------


## Lenasl

25.01.2010

----------


## saigak

*Lenasl*, . :Frown:      -      2010 .       .

----------

